# Reminds me of my youth



## Crazyboat (Nov 17, 2017)

https://youtu.be/SjNi3qPeOrg


----------



## SeaFaring (Nov 17, 2017)

That looked like a lot of fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2017)

Your name matches that video!


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 18, 2017)

Reminds me of something I might have done when I was a youth. But now, oh heck no. 

When we were kids my Dad used to take my brother and I to watch his buddy race a small plywood outboard hydroplane. Not sure of the engine, other than it was small and sounded like a model airplane. Anyway, after the hydroplanes, they would race these small two man runabouts. The second guy would move his weight around in an attempt to trim the boat, very similar to what this video shows. Only what we watched was an oval course on a small lake in Lodi. Nothing like what these guys are doing. Crazy stuff.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 19, 2017)

I think that film was of a bunch of Aussies. They have no fear, it seems.


----------



## KMixson (Nov 20, 2017)

I can hear it at the bar now, "My dinghy is faster than your dinghy".


----------



## Crazyboat (Nov 22, 2017)

richg99 said:


> I think that film was of a bunch of Aussies. They have no fear, it seems.


Yes they are from Oz, we had smaller OB's as kids, usually in the 15 HP range and stock, but the creeks were just as in the clip.

Those 30 HP engines are modded up greatly and top out at 90 KPH or about 52 MPH!


----------

